# My first steam engine



## ukanduit (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. This is my first post.
Here are some pics of my first steam engine... well it's actually my second. The first one looks just like it, and was a gift to my brother.

It was the night before I was flying out to see him and his family and I don't know why or what for, but I decided to make a steam engine to pass the time. About the only thing I knew for sure about making steam engines was that the cylinder and piston fit would be critical -as you all are obviously well aware of -so then my first order of business was to locate a suitable reamer. Well it just so happened that a 0.1562" was the smallest chucking reamer I had on hand so the bore and stroke is 5/32". The rest of the design just kind of fell into place... 

I call it the Stovetop Steamer.

On the first one I did run into trouble with the inlet port diameter. I was lucky enough to get the thing to run on air but being the terminal tinker'er that I am I tried opening the port up a little to get her to "breathe a little easier". Well I ended up bridging the inlet and outlet so I had to make a bushing so I could get back to the original port diameter...

It was loads of fun, I learned a bunch and I believe I will be making more engines.

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xh35Vh23lHw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xh35Vh23lHw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]






By ukanduit, shot with COOLPIX P5000 at 2010-02-22





By ukanduit, shot with COOLPIX P5000 at 2010-02-22






By ukanduit, shot with COOLPIX P5000 at 2010-02-22





By ukanduit, shot with COOLPIX P5000 at 2010-02-22





By ukanduit, shot with COOLPIX P5000 at 2010-02-22


----------



## JohnS (Feb 23, 2010)

You certainly kanduit ! That looks like first class innovation and workmanship - the photography is excellent too. Welcome to HMEM - stay and enjoy !

John S


----------



## ukanduit (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks John!!
This site looks fantastic, I hope to learn much!!


----------



## BigBore (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the group!

Bad News - You got it!
Worse News - It can't be cured!

Ed


----------



## ukanduit (Feb 23, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of.

Thanks Ed!!


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Great pics and vid too and a very nice finish on that engine.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!
Nice looking engine. I look forward to your next project.
[EDIT]
Any video of it running?
Oops. I meant nice video too!


----------



## black85vette (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool engine and great idea. Agree with the others on the fine photography. Welcome to the forum. So, what else you got in mind??


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to this forum. That's a nice engine build.  :bow: Thanks for sharing the pictures and video (which are first class BTW). Your brother is a lucky fellow.

Now what's next?  Yup, there's always a next!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice engine, I also like the valveless pulse-jet in your avatar, did you make it? I always wanted to make one of those to bug the neighbors :big:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet little engine !! Congrats and welcome to HMEM 

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM.

Great design on your engine! Thm:

Rick


----------



## ukanduit (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I look forward to hanging out here!!

I'm thinking the next project I tackle might be Dr. Sneft's Thimble power-plant. I really like the small engines... they don't take up as much space .



			
				IronHorse  said:
			
		

> Nice engine, I also like the valveless pulse-jet in your avatar, did you make it? I always wanted to make one of those to bug the neighbors :big:



I did build it, thanks. I have a real fascination for all types of propulsion/ power conversion. It's a 10 lbf Lockwood-Hiller type built from Ray Lockwood's patent. And yup...I cant think of a better way to meet the neighbors. ;D


----------



## Maryak (Feb 23, 2010)

ukanduit,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job!

I've always wanted to build a pulse-jet too.


----------



## rleete (Feb 24, 2010)

Great username/first post combination! Nice engine, but too tiny for me. I was having trouble seeing the parts for the infamous rocker engine craze. This one would have had driven me to drink.


----------



## NickG (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nuce ukandoit - I love tiny oscillators.

Well done.

Nick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 8, 2010)

a bit late jumping in, but welcome
nice little engine and photos
Tin


----------

